# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  شبیه ساز جدید میخواهید؟!  Genymotion برای شماست!!!

## hamyd_reza

----------

----------


## darkenerboy

سلام
نصب کردم
تست هم کردم
جالب بود
ولی کلا من چیزای قدیمی رو بیشتر دوست دارم (avd)  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بعدشم
روی خود s4 تست کردن حس بهتری داره  :خجالت:

----------


## hamyd_reza

----------

----------


## rubiks.kde

نصب کردم ، این که همش دانلود میخواد.
ولی دمشون گرم اینم با کیوت نوشتن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rubiks.kde

آقا دمت گرم این شبیه ساز یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ رو برام حل کرد :لبخند گشاده!: 

واقعا خوشحال شدم.خدایی ا

----------


## Modernidea

سلام

برنامه را دانلود کردم؛ موقع نصب VirtualBox را نیاز داشت!

فقط جهت اطلاع بشتر:
فکر کنم قبل از این برنامه VMware وجود داشت!
شما میتوانید اندروید را بر روی VMware نصب کنید و مثل یک سیستم عامل معمولی ازش استفاده کنید و از طرفی به عنوان شیبه ساز بسیار با قدرت و سریع از آن استفاده کنید.
اما خوب، ظاهرا VirtualBox به دلایلی محبوب تر شده و بیشتر آن را میشناسند.
اگر جستجو کنید ، میبینید که VirtualBox بدون نیاز به این ایمولاتور خود میتواند یک دستگاه اندروید باشد و به عنوان ایمولاتور از آن استفاده کرد. مانند VMware اندروید روی آن نصب میشود.
اما خوب، این ایمولاتوری که معرفی کردید هم ویژگی های خاص خود را دارد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## darkenerboy

> آقا دمت گرم این شبیه ساز یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ رو برام حل کرد
> 
> واقعا خوشحال شدم.خدایی ا


اقا چه مشکلی رو حل کرد
بگو شاید به درد ما هم خورد !

----------


## goldpower

*Genymotion 1.1.0 Revision 20130718-34355a4 Beta*












لینک دانلود بدون vbox :
https://genymotion-genymobile.netdna-ssl.com/genymotion/genymotion-1.1.0/genymotion-1.1.0.exe

 لینک دانلود به همراه vbox :
https://genymotion-genymobile.netdna-ssl.com/genymotion/genymotion-1.1.0/genymotion-1.1.0-vbox.exe

----------


## rubiks.kde

> اقا چه مشکلی رو حل کرد
> بگو شاید به درد ما هم خورد !


مشکل اجرا نشدن برنامه روی یه سری دستگاه بود که وقتی روی این شبیه ساز اجرا کردم دیدم یه خطا هایی وجود داره .
حالا جالبه که این خطا ها روی خیلی از گوشی ها تشخیص داده نمیشد مثلا توی 1500 تا نصب این برنامه تنها مثلا 20 مورد
عدم نصب گزارش شده بود .

وقتی روی این شبیه ساز اجرا کردم دیدم داره یه خطایی میده که جالبه چون هیچ گوشی یا شبیه سازی این خطا رو نمیداد.

خطا هم این بود : activity has leaked service
دلیلشم این بود که من یه سرویس رو توی اکتیویتی bind کرده بودم ولی توی هیچ جای دیگه اون رو unbind نکرده بودم.
به همین خاطر اسپشن میداد.ولی این خطا تنها توی یه سری از دستگاها تشخیص داده میشد مثلا روی گوشی خودم با آندورید 4.1 تشخیص داده نمی شد.

----------


## rubiks.kde

> اقا چه مشکلی رو حل کرد
> بگو شاید به درد ما هم خورد !


مشکل اجرا نشدن برنامه روی یه سری دستگاه بود که وقتی روی این شبیه ساز اجرا کردم دیدم یه خطا هایی وجود داره .
حالا جالبه که این خطا ها روی خیلی از گوشی ها تشخیص داده نمیشد مثلا توی 1500 تا نصب این برنامه تنها مثلا 20 مورد
عدم نصب گزارش شده بود .

وقتی روی این شبیه ساز اجرا کردم دیدم داره یه خطایی میده که جالبه چون هیچ گوشی یا شبیه سازی این خطا رو نمیداد.

خطا هم این بود : activity has leaked service
دلیلشم این بود که من یه سرویس رو توی اکتیویتی bind کرده بودم ولی توی هیچ جای دیگه اون رو unbind نکرده بودم.
به همین خاطر اسپشن میداد.ولی این خطا تنها توی یه سری از دستگاها تشخیص داده میشد مثلا روی گوشی خودم با آندورید 4.1 تشخیص داده نمی شد.

----------


## Modernidea

به نظرتون دلیل متوجه شدن وجود این خطا، ایمولاتور هست یا نسخه اندروید؟
شما این کد را با همین نسخه از اندرویدی که روی این ایمولاتور نصب است، روی تبلت یا گوشی ای تست کردید و متوجه خطا نشدید؟
اگر اینجور باشه که میگید، باید مشکل برگرده به سخت افزار دستگاه !

----------


## rubiks.kde

> به نظرتون دلیل متوجه شدن وجود این خطا، ایمولاتور هست یا نسخه اندروید؟
> شما این کد را با همین نسخه از اندرویدی که روی این ایمولاتور نصب است، روی تبلت یا گوشی ای تست کردید و متوجه خطا نشدید؟
> اگر اینجور باشه که میگید، باید مشکل برگرده به ستخت افزار دستگاه !


من هم دقیقا نمیدونم مشکلش به خاطر چی بود ولی من برنامه رو روی یه شبیه ساز خود آندورید با نسخه 4.2.2 و همچنین روی این شبیه ساز با نسخه 4.2.2 امتحان کردم ولی تنها این خطا توی این شبیه ساز داده میشد.

----------


## Modernidea

دوستان سلام،

چرا پست های آقای *hamyd_reza*، همه تبدیل به چند خط تیره شدند؟!
پیام خصوصی ایشون هم غیر فعال بود مجبور شدم اسپم بزنم اینجا.

ممنونم میشم دلیلش را بدونم.

موفق باشید

----------


## darkenerboy

اره نکته ی خوبیه
هر چند وقت یکبار اینجوری میشه !

----------


## nDeveloper

سلام دوستان
من این شبیه ساز رو دانلود کردم ، تقریبا بعد چند دقیقه که اجراش میکنم مجبور میشم ببندم چون پیام خطا میده مربوط به حافظه ، اگه نبندم بعد چند دقیقه دیگه خودش هنگ میکنه و بسته میشه ، حتی با اپدیت به نسخه جدید هم درست نشد ، *شما هم این مشکل رو دارین؟* رم رایانم 4 گیگه و ویندوز 7 32بیتی دارم.
ممنونم

----------


## spiderman200700

سلام.
از دوستان کسی میدونه چطور میشه با genymotion اس ام اس ارسال و دریافت کرد.
شماره ی تلفنش چیه؟

----------


## shahin bahari

> سلام.
> از دوستان کسی میدونه چطور میشه با genymotion اس ام اس ارسال و دریافت کرد.
> شماره ی تلفنش چیه؟


یه گروه توگوگل پیدا کردم که درمورد genymotion بحث میکردند. یه نفر دقیقا همین سوال رو کرده بود و جواب داده بودند که فعلا امکانش نیست.کلا gsm غیر فعال هست. جاهای دیگه هم گشتم ولی باز هم راهی پیدا نشد.
آخر سر راهی که به ذهنم اومد این بود که تو برنامه Broadcast های fake بسازم! البته برنامه هایی که smsو تماس fake هم میسازند خوبه!

----------


## poorman

دوستان عزیز من یک بار genymotion رو دانلود کردم و نصب کردم اما نمیدونم چرا نتونستم فعالش کنم و در نهایت بیخیالش شدم 
اما جدیدا سرعت پایین avd خیلی پایین اومده و از اونجایی که حجم برنامم داره زیادتر میشه روی اعصابه 

میشه لطف کنین یه توضیح بدین که چه نسخه ای رو باید دریافت کنیم ، چه کارهایی باید انجام بشه و آیا جایی رو سراغ دارین که کلا پکیج کامل رو بشه دانلود کرد ، یعنی بعد از نصب باز نیاز به دانلود نداشته باشه 

پیشاپیش ممنون از جوابتون :)

----------


## iDroid

> دوستان عزیز من یک بار genymotion رو دانلود کردم و نصب کردم اما نمیدونم چرا نتونستم فعالش کنم و در نهایت بیخیالش شدم


*خب بهتره بگید کجا مشکل دارید چون الان کار خاصی نداره برای راه اندازی ، و فکر نکنم جایی برای دانلود به اون صورت که شما میگین وجود داشته باشه.*

----------


## vahidak64

جنی موشن من کمی مشکل پیدا کرد کمی فایلاشو دستکاری کردم دیگه بالا نیومد.حتی با نصب مجدد هم درس نشد.
چون نتونستم uninstall کنم.
کسی میدونه تو اوبونتو چطور میشه جنی موشنو آن اینستال کرد؟

----------


## TohidNajafi

الان چطوری با اکلیپس مچ کنم؟
 :افسرده:

----------


## rubiks.kde

> الان چطوری با اکلیپس مچ کنم؟


یه پلاگین داره.اون رو دانلود کنید و در پوشه پلاگین های اکلیپس کپی کنید.

----------


## mohsen22

> الان چطوری با اکلیپس مچ کنم؟


با اجازه مدیر:
Plugin installation
There are two ways to install the plugin:

Update Site method
Start Eclipse
Go to the "Help/Install New Software..." menu
In the new opened window, click the "Add..." button (on top right of the window)
Fill the fields with these items and then validate:
Name: Genymobile
Location: https://plugins.genymotion.com/eclipse
You should see a tree with Genymobile < Genymotion names
Check those entries and then, click "Next"
Read and Accept the license
Eclipse will warn you that the plugin is not signed, accept it even though
To finish the installation, restart Eclipse
After Eclipse's restart, you will see a new button on the toolbar:  Plugin button
Finally, you can check install: Go to "Help/About" menu, click the "Installation Details" button. In the "Plugin" column Genymotion should appear
Manual method
Ensure Eclipse is closed
Download the plugin on Genymotion official download page
Depending of you system, follow the steps:
Windows
If you have administrator rights, put the jar archive in plugins directory of your Eclipse install
Without administrator rights, put the jar archive in plugins directory of your Local Settings\Eclipse
Mac OS X
With administrator rights, put the jar archive in plugins directory of your Eclipse install
Linux
If you have administrator rights, put the jar archive in plugins directory of your Eclipse install
Without administrator rights, put the jar archive in plugins directory of your /home/[user]/Eclipse

----------


## zarabela

میشه فارسی بنویسید که باید چیکار کنیم؟
تا نصب پلاگین فهمیدم ولی بعدشو ...  :خجالت:

----------


## mrtzxxx

من اینو نصب کردم پلاگین رو هم نصب کردم ولی وقتی تو ایکلیپس روی آیکونش میزنم این پیغام رو میده: 
Loading Genymotion library
Genymotion directory: C:\Program Files\Genymobile
Trying to initialize engine
Exception (VBoxManage): java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "C:\Program Files\Genymobile\/reg": CreateProcess error=2, The system cannot find the file specified
Initialize Engine: failed
باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## moralschool

> من اینو نصب کردم پلاگین رو هم نصب کردم ولی وقتی تو ایکلیپس روی آیکونش میزنم این پیغام رو میده: 
> Loading Genymotion library
> Genymotion directory: C:\Program Files\Genymobile
> Trying to initialize engine
> Exception (VBoxManage): java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "C:\Program Files\Genymobile\/reg": CreateProcess error=2, The system cannot find the file specified
> Initialize Engine: failed
> باید چی کار کنم؟


منم دقیقا با همین مشکل روبرو هستم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## poorman

دوستان عزیز که مشکل دارید 

توی ایکلیپس برید توی window بعد preferences بعدش genymobile بعد genymotion
بعد آدرس رو به _C:\Program Files\Genymobile\genymotion تغییر بدید و اپلای کنید


_

----------


## mrtzxxx

وقتی رو add میزنم که یه شبیه ساز بسازه ازم یوزر پسورد میخواد چی کار کنم ؟

----------


## poorman

توی خود سایت genymotion.com ثبت نام کنید ( رایگانه ) بعد اون یوزر و پسوورد رو وارد کنید

بعد از ارتباط با سایت، لیست دیوایس های موجود میاد و شما با انتخاب هر کدوم و گزینه next باید یک فایلی بین 150 تا 250 مگابایت رو دانلود کنید

البته فک میکنم حتما نیازی به دانلود دیوایس نباشه و بشه خودمون دیوایس بسازیم ( امتحان نکردم )

----------


## moralschool

متاسفانه برای من این خطا رو میده :
ازش عکس گرفتم
http://0up.ir/img/Album/a-tbnhgf.jpg

----------


## poorman

شما احتمالا virtual box رو یا نصب نکردین یا درست نصب نشده

فایل genymotion که نصب کردید همراه با virtual box بود ؟؟؟ اگه بوده احتمالا کامل نصب نشده

اگرم نبوده که شما باید virtual box رو جدا نصب کنید

----------


## moralschool

بله با هم بودن و ویژوال باکس هم نصب شده و در مراحل نصبش هیچگونه خطایی نداد ! و الانم باز میشه
الان یه بار دیگه حذف و نصبش میکنم ببینم چی میشه
ممنون

----------


## harani

دوستان genymotion من ایراد داره نمیدونم چرا در حالت start میمونه و  برنامه لود نمیشه کسی به چنین مشکلی خورده که بتونه منو راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------


## mohsen.hex

بچها جنی موشن من open gl میخاد برای اجرا و هرچی توی اینترنت میگردم برای دانلود open gl هیچی پیدا نمیکنم چکار کنم؟؟

----------


## mrtzxxx

آقایون اساتید به نظر شما این جنی موشن از youwave خیلی بهتره؟؟؟

----------


## #root#

> آقایون به نظر شما این جنی موشن از youwave خیلی بهتره؟؟؟


شک نکنید ، میتونید یه device رو دانلود کنید ، هم به عنوان گوشی و هم تبلت تو هر رزولوشن و اینچی میتونید استفاده کنید ولی youwave چی؟! فقط کمی تا قسمتی ادا داره که منم مثل شما دارم.

----------


## Mehrnaz_k

> دوستان genymotion من ایراد داره نمیدونم چرا در حالت start میمونه و  برنامه لود نمیشه کسی به چنین مشکلی خورده که بتونه منو راهنمایی کنه ؟


اگر از پروکسی استفاده می کنید، موقع ران کردن جنی موشن پروکسی رو ببندید.

----------


## Mehrnaz_k

> آقایون اساتید به نظر شما این جنی موشن از youwave خیلی بهتره؟؟؟


گرچه روی سخن شما با آقایون بود، اما به هر حال youwave با genymotion قابل مقایسه نیستند و البته که genymotion از youwave خیلی بهتره.

----------


## mrtzxxx

> گرچه روی سخن شما با آقایون بود، اما به هر حال youwave با genymotion قابل مقایسه نیستند و البته که genymotion از youwave خیلی بهتره.


از جوابتون ممنون ولی همچنان روی سخن من با آقایون بود .

----------


## rubiks.kde

> از جوابتون ممنون ولی همچنان روی سخن من با آقایون بود .


یعنی چی این حرف؟

----------


## mrtzxxx

> یعنی چی این حرف؟


یعنی من این سوال رو از اقایون کردم.

----------


## rubiks.kde

> یعنی من این سوال رو از اقایون کردم.


مگه سوال پرسیدن در یک محیطی مثل انجمن جنسیت داره؟ صرفا نام کاربری شخص مشخص میکنه که میتونه به سوال جواب بده؟یا سطح دانش؟

----------


## mrtzxxx

> مگه سوال پرسیدن در یک محیطی مثل انجمن جنسیت داره؟ صرفا نام کاربری شخص مشخص میکنه که میتونه به سوال جواب بده؟یا سطح دانش؟


اینجا جایی واسه جواب دادن به این جور مسائل پیش پا افتاده نیست . مدیر بخش هم لطف کنن یا بزرگش نکن یا اگر سوالی براشون مبهم مونده میتونن پیغام خصوصی بدن.

----------


## Nevercom

> جنی موشن من کمی مشکل پیدا کرد کمی فایلاشو دستکاری کردم دیگه بالا نیومد.حتی با نصب مجدد هم درس نشد.
> چون نتونستم uninstall کنم.
> کسی میدونه تو اوبونتو چطور میشه جنی موشنو آن اینستال کرد؟


پوشه ی genymotion. رو تو پوشه ی home حذف کن
rm ~/.genymotion

----------


## raha_jon

سلام من میخوام api 8  را داشته باشم اما تو لیست add نمی یاره لطفا راهنمایی کنید در ضمن در sdk هم api 8 را هم دارم
تشکر

----------


## dc-master

> با اجازه مدیر:
> Plugin installation
> There are two ways to install the plugin:
> 
> Update Site method
> Start Eclipse
> Go to the "Help/Install New Software..." menu
> In the new opened window, click the "Add..." button (on top right of the window)
> Fill the fields with these items and then validate:
> ...


من هر کاری کردم نتونستم پلاگین رو دانلود کنم 
میشه یک نفر که قبلا دانلود کرده اینجا بذاره؟
ممنون

----------


## dc-master

دوستان خواهشا یکی این پلاگین رو بذار اینجا
به هیچ صورتی دانلود نمیشه اصلا اون صفحه دانلود پلاگین باز نمیشه 
من از وقتی _genymotion  رو نصب کردم youwave هم از کار افتاده 
AVD هم سرعتش خیلی پایینه و حجم برنامه منم بالاست
خواهشا یکی این پلاگین اکلیپس_ _genymotion  رو بذاره
ممنون_

----------


## raha_jon

> دوستان خواهشا یکی این پلاگین رو بذار اینجا
> به هیچ صورتی دانلود نمیشه اصلا اون صفحه دانلود پلاگین باز نمیشه 
> من از وقتی _genymotion  رو نصب کردم youwave هم از کار افتاده 
> AVD هم سرعتش خیلی پایینه و حجم برنامه منم بالاست
> خواهشا یکی این پلاگین اکلیپس_ _genymotion  رو بذاره
> ممنون_


سلام پلاگین زیاد به درد نمی خوره من نصب کردم به دردم نخورد .اینم روش کار بدون پلاگین:شبیه سازو باز می کنی در قسمت run برنامه را تنظیم می کنی شناسایی دوایس آنلاین بعدش اون شبیه سازی که آنلاینه یعنی بازه نمایش میده انتخاب می کنی و ok را می زنی بعدش حله!!

----------


## raha_jon

اما بیا شاید به دردت بخوره برات آپلود کردم.

genymotion-idea-plugin-20140326.jar -  56 KB

----------


## dc-master

> سلام پلاگین زیاد به درد نمی خوره من نصب کردم به دردم نخورد .اینم روش کار بدون پلاگین:شبیه سازو باز می کنی در قسمت run برنامه را تنظیم می کنی شناسایی دوایس آنلاین بعدش اون شبیه سازی که آنلاینه یعنی بازه نمایش میده انتخاب می کنی و ok را می زنی بعدش حله!!


دست شما درد نکنه
البته فکنم باید پلاگین باید نصب باشه تا شبیه ساز شناسایی بشه
به هر حال پلاگین رو نصب کردم

من اون آدرس رو "https://plugins.genymotion.com/eclipse" توی مرورگر وارد میکردم و هیچی نمی آمد  :گیج: 
تازه فهمیدم باید میرفتم به "_Help / Install New Software_" و این آدرس رو وارد میکردم تا نصب بشه :اشتباه: 

خوب با موفقیت نصب شد و برنامه ها رو راحت اجرا میکنه

----------


## alias136790

سلام
 آقا 2 تا سؤال؟
میشه برنامه GenyMotion Virtual Device که حتما باید از داخل برنامه لاگین بشی و بعد نوع شبیه ساز برای دانلود رو انتخاب کنی ، بدون نیاز به برنامه و لاگین،
با لینک مستقیم دانلود کرد؟ کسی لینکش رو داره؟  من این شبیه ساز رو میخوام Google API-10
بعدی اینکه بعد از دانلود از سایت این شبیه ساز ، میشه رو سیستم دیگه نصبش کرد؟
ممنون

----------


## poorman

> الان این خطا رو میده!!
> 
> [2014-04-13 10:36:23 - DeviceMonitor]Adb connection Error:An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host
> [2014-04-13 10:36:24 - DeviceMonitor]Connection attempts: 1


برای حل این مشکل باید adb رو restart کنید  :لبخند گشاده!: 

حالا چطوری adb رو restart کنیم !!! 
توی اکلیپس برید توی تب window بعد open perspective بعد DDMS

بعدش مثل این عکس، adb رو ریست کنید

( توی اون پنجره Devices یک فلش هست روش کلیک کنید این منو وسطی باز میشه )

----------


## zahra.mf

دقیقا همین کار و کردم ولی بازم این خطا رو میاره ! :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## Nevercom

من خیلی وقت پیش رو ویندوز با این مشکل روبرو شدم و دلیلشم استفاده از Proxifier بود.

----------


## hamedjj

*
مشکل من اینه که خود به خود کانکشن virtualbox حذف میشه و این ارور را میده
کسی راه حلی نمیشناسه
*

----------


## raha_jon

> *
> مشکل من اینه که خود به خود کانکشن virtualbox حذف میشه و این ارور را میده
> کسی راه حلی نمیشناسه
> *


برو به این قسمت 
Users\raha\AppData\Local\Genymobile\Genymotion\dep  loyed
بعدش ی فایلی هست نام گوشی را نوشته وش دابل کلیک کن باز بشه.بعد در ویترال باکس گزینه ی "شروع"را انتخاب کن می تونی منتظر بمونی از اونجا گوشی لود شه.
اگه باز نشد ویترال باکسو عوض کن.

----------


## raha_jon

> سلام
>  آقا 2 تا سؤال؟
> میشه برنامه GenyMotion Virtual Device که حتما باید از داخل برنامه لاگین بشی و بعد نوع شبیه ساز برای دانلود رو انتخاب کنی ، بدون نیاز به برنامه و لاگین،
> با لینک مستقیم دانلود کرد؟ کسی لینکش رو داره؟  من این شبیه ساز رو میخوام Google API-10
> بعدی اینکه بعد از دانلود از سایت این شبیه ساز ، میشه رو سیستم دیگه نصبش کرد؟
> ممنون


نه لازم نیست حتما تو جنی عضویت داشته باشی می تونی دانلود کنی و اونا را در حمل مخصوص خود paste کنی.اما نمی دانم تو نت هست یا نه!!
من به یکی از دوستام فایل های گوشی را دادم موفق شده بود بازشون کنه.
اگه سرعت اینترنتم خوب بود برات آپلود می کردم.

----------


## poorman

> نه لازم نیست حتما تو جنی عضویت داشته باشی می تونی دانلود کنی و اونا را در حمل مخصوص خود paste کنی.اما نمی دانم تو نت هست یا نه!!
> من به یکی از دوستام فایل های گوشی را دادم موفق شده بود بازشون کنه.
> اگه سرعت اینترنتم خوب بود برات آپلود می کردم.


این فایل های گوشی کجا ذخیره میشه مگه ؟؟؟ من هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم
الان ویندوز عوض کردم همش پرید  :ناراحت:

----------


## abbasalim

> این فایل های گوشی کجا ذخیره میشه مگه ؟؟؟ من هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم
> الان ویندوز عوض کردم همش پرید


داخل همون فایل ویرچوال باک .vbox

----------


## poorman

تا اونجایی که یادمه اونجا نبود، چون من 4 تا گوشی دانلود کردم هر کدوم 150 مگابایت، بعد حجم پوشه genymotion و virtualBox هر کدوم زیر 100 مگابایت بود !!!

----------


## raha_jon

> این فایل های گوشی کجا ذخیره میشه مگه ؟؟؟ من هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم
> الان ویندوز عوض کردم همش پرید


تو همون مسیر که گفتم داخل پوشه های

deployed،ova،templates،vdi

من الان حجم این چهار پوشه را گرفتم بالای 2 گیگ بود.
مسیر
Users\raha\AppData\Local\Genymobile\Genymotion

----------


## diapason

سلام. من genymotion رو نصب کردم. اما برای دانلود لوگین نمیشه. اصلاً یوزرنیم و پسووردم رو قبول نمی‌کنه.
دوستان نظری دارند. از کندی AVD برای شبیه‌سازی تبلت خسته شدم

----------


## raha_jon

از پراکسی برای لاگین استفاده کن دا
بازم حل نمیشه؟
در ضمن ایمیل تایید را قبول کرده این؟

----------


## diapason

> از پراکسی برای لاگین استفاده کن دا
> بازم حل نمیشه؟
> در ضمن ایمیل تایید را قبول کرده این؟


ممنون از راهنمایی شما.
از پراکسی استفاده کردم، نشد.
ایمیل هم تأیید شده و میگه با یوزر پسووردتون می‌تونید وارد برنامه بشید.
=============================================
البته الان که توجه کردم، گویا مشکل ارتباطی به یوزر پس نداره...
به محض کلیک بر روی sign in می‌فرمایند:
Invalid Genymotion application identification number
و گوگل جان حتی یک اشاره به سوی راه حل این مورد ندارند.
این گوگل اونقدر هم فکر می‌کردم چیزی بارش نیست  :قهقهه:

----------


## sara_traveler

سلام
جز سایت خودش دیگه از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟
چون منم هر کار میکنم  نمیشه

----------


## virusiboy

این لینک با اسلاید و تصویر نصب و راه اندازی پلاگین genymotion در eclipse رو گفته
http://www.slideshare.net/scentsome/eclipse-genymotion

----------


## hmahdavi921

سلام
من نمی تونم پلاگین جنی موشن رو دانلود کنم حتی با فیلتر شکن . کسی راه حلی بلده؟

----------


## hmahdavi921

من فایل jar  رو دانلود و در پوشه plugins ریختم اما آیکون جنیموشن در تولبار نیومده .eclipse mars 2015 
میتونید راهنمایی کنید?

----------


## raha_jon

سلام 
اکلیپس را ریستارت کنید

----------

